# Piranha on Steroids?!



## Kyle2154 (May 12, 2006)

All this talk of transgenic fish lately has had me wondering. In case you haven't heard there are drugs (whatever you want to call them) comming out that will allow salmon to grow to "market size" in HALF the time, a short 18 months. There is all this debate over whether they should be released or not into the wild for fear they may wreck the population in some fashion or another. But the question asked is...

Is there anything out there to make Piranha grow faster. And don't tell me a tenth cc of liquid anodrol or something wouldn't help in the slightest. But comeon anything from vitamins to roids...what have you heard?


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

How do you think I grow a 16 inch cariba in the shortest time possible???


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

RB 32 said:


> How do you think I grow a 16 inch cariba in the shortest time possible???


u can do that to any animal if u feed the sh*t out of it, its not like its healthy for it.


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Piranha on Steroids


----------



## kobeforprez (Nov 28, 2006)

RB 32 said:


> How do you think I grow a 16 inch cariba in the shortest time possible???


are u serious?..


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

RB_32, you should literally name ur caribe "Arnold"


----------



## kobeforprez (Nov 28, 2006)

RB 32 said:


> Piranha on Steroids


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

that fish in the bucket looks grossly overweight if you ask me


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Anytime an animal (Including human) grows at that rate of speed, there's going to be physical problems that accompany.

Bones, joints and cartilage (For starters) don't grow as densely as they should, nor as completely, and the result is a substantially shortened lifespan, as well as decreased quality of life due to the poor body structure.


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Who does not want to grow huge piranhas fast?????


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

RB 32 said:


> Who does not want to grow huge piranhas fast?????


I do, but in the most natural way possible, i dont want it lookn like an EGG


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

plus your P's cant pass a drug test.... i was thinking about using creotine, or some other weight gainer in gelatin food... maybe i will seperate and have a lil expeeriment? one on only feeders, one on fillets (similar to rhoms diet) and one on my roid-jello.... well have to see


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Dawgz said:


> Who does not want to grow huge piranhas fast?????


I do, but in the most natural way possible, i dont want it lookn like an EGG
[/quote]
You seriously think that I feed my fish Steroids??


----------



## kobeforprez (Nov 28, 2006)

RB 32 said:


> Who does not want to grow huge piranhas fast?????


what do you feed them? what is your daily regimen for these bad boys? and please post more pics, others got deleted..! thanks


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

I stil think it's amazing how you get those fish so damn big so quick.


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

Thats one big ugly p


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

RB 32 said:


> Who does not want to grow huge piranhas fast?????


I do, but in the most natural way possible, i dont want it lookn like an EGG
[/quote]
You seriously think that I feed my fish Steroids??
[/quote]

I didnt say steroids, but it looks like its diet isnt all that looked after carefully tho. Or its poorly managed.


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Leasure1 said:


> I stil think it's amazing how you get those fish so damn big so quick.


There maybe a book out by me in the future in growing big piranhas. not 100% tho.


----------



## Kyle2154 (May 12, 2006)

I'll put the needle to one of my reds as an experiement if anyone knows the right juice


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

Anabolics will not make a fish' skeletal system longer the same way as they don't make a humans skeleton taller. If anything it may stunt your fishes growth the same way it causes growth plates in teens to close.


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

cool


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

Dairy Whip said:


> cool


im with you...pretty neat to know


----------



## mikeredbellie (Aug 13, 2006)

if your gonna put the needle to it use a roid called sustanon. good luck u crazy dudes


----------



## platinum1683 (Nov 17, 2006)

then how do you get your ps so big that fast, or is it a secret?


----------



## Kyle2154 (May 12, 2006)

Comeon what about HGH and things that are designed to make humans grow. It is legal to buy only like 2mg since when perscribed it takes like 2000mg to make a difference, but since your fish would need significantly less maybe that 2mg you can buy off the market might make the difference. Not to mention you could just buy more


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

platinum1683 said:


> then how do you get your ps so big that fast, or is it a secret?


I believe one of his main secrets is fatty foods like salmon...kind of like feeding a kid McDonald's all the time.


----------



## platinum1683 (Nov 17, 2006)

You have a point Bio-Teach. That could very well be it. Who knows


----------



## mikeredbellie (Aug 13, 2006)

that seems a valid point i never thought of that


----------



## Eating Machine (Jan 27, 2006)

And what if, one day, your piranha decided it wanted to compete in a sport, like boxing or something, where they do drug testing?

If he were to have steriods in his system, he could not compete, and would then blame you for ruining his potential for a boxing career.

Just something to think about.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Eating Machine said:


> And what if, one day, your piranha decided it wanted to compete in a sport, like boxing or something, where they do drug testing?
> 
> If he were to have steriods in his system, he could not compete, and would then blame you for ruining his potential for a boxing career.
> 
> Just something to think about.


yeah think about the fish god dammit :laugh:


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

mikeredbellie said:


> that seems a valid point i never thought of that


lol think about it hard, i remeber reading a post not long ago about him saying he feeds his fish salmon LOTS...ill stick to my regular fish diet thank you


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

Pat said:


> Anabolics will not make a fish' skeletal system longer the same way as they don't make a humans skeleton taller. If anything it may stunt your fishes growth the same way it causes growth plates in teens to close.


I understood half of that.


----------



## Aasgaard (Nov 22, 2006)

Human growth hormones on fish.. I'm not into fish cell communication, but I'd guess human hormones are quite different from fish hormones. It could interfere with something unexpected, or more likely not work at all. I'm pretty sure they've isolated growth hormones from fish too, but it's probably hard to get (even if you know someone with access at an university etc), and expensive.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

RB 32 said:


> I stil think it's amazing how you get those fish so damn big so quick.


There maybe a book out by me in the future in growing big piranhas. not 100% tho.
[/quote]
I hope you are honest in this book and inform people that what you will get is not a normal, healthy fish..but an overweight fish with giant fat reserves.....and a tiny head.


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

My fish are as healthy as can be...they have NEVER been sick even once in there life time...they are as active as any pygos out there...and they NEVER nip at each other that's how you get those beautiful long and pointe fins...they are FLAWLESS with some amazing color.

gg you can say what you want...but I know what I got here...alot of people have seen my fish in person and they think it's amazing how big and flawless they are.

...so go ahead and think what you want I understand.


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

no offence man but if there all as fat and big as that caribe you got some ugly fish on your hands. They dont look normal at all i could care less how big they are


----------



## Kyle2154 (May 12, 2006)

what if you "fattened" up your baby piranhas to boost their growth, you know, like never have them run low on nutrients and maybe through in a over powered power head and got them big and fat and HUGE and then once length was acheived started to cut back on food (diet) and slimmed em down a little? Huh? could you get your piranhas bigger (including length) faster?

Kyle

Also RB post a pic in here, back up what you say. Let's see what your salmon diet has done.

Im putting up another tank soon, I'm gonna try some Fatty diet compared to a 'normal' diet and see if there is a LENGTH difference, not just a fat-ass difference. I might even play with some other options on the experiment fish


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

There is alot more to it than just feeding salmon to get size.

If you think by just feeding salmon you can get nice growth in fish...you are wrong.


----------



## Kyle2154 (May 12, 2006)

well the consensus seemed to be that your fish were fat pieces of sh*t so I was guessing that you fed them fatty foods like salmon. I didn't know if your technique consisted of like heavy powerhead activity or something to speed up the eating cycle or not, I did not mean to offend you, I just wanted to see some pics, you know the old saying 'a pictures worth a thousand words' lets see em. I went to your thread in the pictures forum, but the pics wouldn't come up.

Kyle


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

I just posted pics not to long ago...


----------



## Kyle2154 (May 12, 2006)

Can you send me the link, or just post them here?

Kyle


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

i hear jenny craig calling your fish


----------



## mylesc99 (Sep 5, 2005)

Pics please!!!


----------



## Kyle2154 (May 12, 2006)

No doubt lets see your pics defend your position, everyone here has said your fish are fat and ugly, you claim they are big and bad, let the pictures do the talking and post.

Kyle


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

Yea man lets see some more pics cause if you think that caribe is nice looking and healthy you are wayy off


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

a-ronn said:


> Yea man lets see some more pics cause if you think that caribe is nice looking and healthy you are wayy off


LOL so true....you never know tho, hes the one that owns the fish, he feeds it, see's it everyday, we dont so we cant really judge that...id like to see some pics tho


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

itstheiceman said:


> Yea man lets see some more pics cause if you think that caribe is nice looking and healthy you are wayy off


LOL so true....you never know tho, hes the one that owns the fish, he feeds it, see's it everyday, we dont so we cant really judge that...id like to see some pics tho
[/quote]


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

thanks for your nod dairy


----------



## DC2RJUN (Aug 31, 2004)

its in the pics and video section


----------



## meanfish (Nov 27, 2002)

RB 32 ...can you post a side shot of that monster ? That looks like one awsome fish.


----------



## Kyle2154 (May 12, 2006)

Come on lets see this piranha version of roseanne barr


----------



## Rick james (May 2, 2006)

stay in school kids, and say no to drugs


----------



## Kyle2154 (May 12, 2006)

To get back on topic...there are "legal" steroids on the market, question is, are they 'legal' to give your pets? Don't just assume 'no' as horse steroids, or whatever legal term they use run rampid through the horse racing industry.

RB 32 is obviously scared to post a pic btw

Kyle


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

Rick james said:


> stay in school kids, and say no to drugs











does that fish have a lump on its head??


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

there are pics of rb32's fish floating about and they are nothing special. if you read that thread you will see that there is no good to come from adding anything unnatural into your fishes diet. the best things for your fish is a well balanced, varied diet of whitefish and shrimp etc and nice clean water and plenty of water changes and a powerhead for exercise. 
a over weight fish is just like an overweight person, there is a shortened life span and im sure no-one wants that for their fish.

peace.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Cracks me up that these kinds of threads get so much attention!


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

Piranha_man said:


> Cracks me up that these kinds of threads get so much attention!


lol, its all about those people who want to chuck in an extra post or two threads :rasp:


----------



## Kyle2154 (May 12, 2006)

yeah I know especially those idiots who just talk about how ridiculous it is...ha...little morons


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

now children, drugs are bad........umkay


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

What I want to know is, when the hell are all you guys on here going to quit ragging on RB32? I think everyone is just jelious of him because he can grow fish out so quick. You know, with reds at 12+", they can be thined back down to normal size. So WTF does it matter?


> RB 32 is obviously scared to post a pic btw


No, his fish would make yours look like guppies!!!

And as far as you using a steroid.....retarded IMO!!!


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

When i had reds i grew them out to around 10 inch in a year half without useing anything unatural or unhealthy


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

damn rb, your caribe is as thick as my arm


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

a-ronn said:


> When i had reds i grew them out to around 10 inch in a year half without useing anything unatural or unhealthy


living proof that there is a healthy way to do it.....


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Leasure1 said:


> What I want to know is, when the hell are all you guys on here going to quit ragging on RB32? I think everyone is just jelious of him because he can grow fish out so quick. You know, with reds at 12+", they can be thined back down to normal size. So WTF does it matter?


I dont keep pygos anymore...and havent for quite a while...so I certainly am not speaking out of jealousy. I think people reaction might be different if rb32 acted different. Belittling other people accomplishments at growing out fish. Constantly bragging about how large his fish have grown. And now talking about writing a book on growing fish. All these things leave him and his fish open for examination.

I have owned large nattereri before....and I have seen many more large nattereri...and I can say that I have never seen a nattereri with such a small head in relation to its body. So no..I dont think it is as simple as putting them on a normal diet and they will look fine....their head is not in proportion to their body. And if you look at the fish in the bucket...that fish is grotesquely obese....so are you suggesting we allow rb32 to preach about being so amazing at growing out these fish...and not point out the substandard fish he is growing? Do you really think that is good for the hobby?


----------



## Kyle2154 (May 12, 2006)

I THOUGHT Leasure was pretty cool but apparently he was just waiting to jump on me. I was having fun with RB 32 with the cracks about roseanne barr, obviously I don't care about his Fat fish that much if I want to inject mine with 'fluids' sorry Leasure but I know your mouth is pretty full with RB 32 and all...








8========D ~~~


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

rb32 can use his fish as a pillow :laugh:


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

> I THOUGHT Leasure was pretty cool but apparently he was just waiting to jump on me. I was having fun with RB 32 with the cracks about roseanne barr, obviously I don't care about his Fat fish that much if I want to inject mine with 'fluids' sorry Leasure but I know your mouth is pretty full with RB 32 and all...


lol...that's funny Kylie...but this stems back quite some time. I am not disagreeing with you on the fact that thier heads are smaller, and I see where you are coming from, but this dude barely ever even comes on this site snymore, because everyone hates how he grows out HIS fish. I say right on RB32, grow them the hell out. If you want a specimen to look like it has been grown out for 12 years, grow it out 12 years. If you want a shoal of fish that are massive and fun to watch pound some food, grow them out quickly. If you do write that book RB32, make sure you explain how to make this benefical to say, salmon farms. Bet you would sell a few copies. Other than that, no kyle, I wasn't jumping your ass in particular....but everyone who rags the dude. He used to post info to others, now you see nothing come out of him, maybe because he's tired of people telling him his fish look like your mom kyle. J/K


----------



## Kyle2154 (May 12, 2006)

:nod: Truce









Kyle


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Done!!


----------



## Kyle2154 (May 12, 2006)

I can't tell you how frustrating it is, I would like to see RB's picks, his topics don't show the pics for me...Alls I can go by is his avatar.

Kyle


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

Kyle2154 said:


> I can't tell you how frustrating it is, I would like to see RB's picks, his topics don't show the pics for me...Alls I can go by is his avatar.
> 
> Kyle


search it up, he posted pics of them a while back, sick huge those fish


----------



## Kyle2154 (May 12, 2006)

I know man, but the one with the 10-12" title or whatever just shows up grey boxes, I don't know why.

Kyle

In fact every post of a picture he has ever done shows up a grey box for me, wtf...no one else is like that for me.


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

id say hes got some pritty nice p's RB


----------



## kobeforprez (Nov 28, 2006)

Kyle2154 said:


> I know man, but the one with the 10-12" title or whatever just shows up grey boxes, I don't know why.
> 
> Kyle
> 
> In fact every post of a picture he has ever done shows up a grey box for me, wtf...no one else is like that for me.


same here kyle.. i still havent seen a picture other than his avatar. all the old pics show gray boxes for me..


----------

